# 被批准 / 得到批准



## sinealba

“批准”可以在“被”句子里使用吗？

在xxx举行《yyy大赛》这个项目还没有被我的领导们批准。

不然的话，可以说“这个项目还没有得到的领导们的批准”吗？

Context: 因为我是公务员，所以不管发什么邮件，提什么意见，我必须保持谨慎的语气。


----------



## Jerry Chan

得到 is better
But I think 這個項目領導們還沒有批准 is even better.

We tend to use 被 more for bad things, unfortunate events.
e.g. 被捕, 被殺


----------



## sinealba

Thank you for the useful corrections and comments.


----------



## urban0326

这个项目还没有得到的领导们的批准,这个很好啊,


----------



## daoxunchang

们is deletable


----------



## zhengzn

直接说领导还没签字就可以了


----------



## BODYholic

zhengzn said:


> 直接说领导还没签字就可以了


还蛮喜欢你的提议的。
感觉上用词干净利落，简捷有力，不拖泥带水。
不过楼主要求的是“保持谨慎的语气”，可考虑加些敬语如"抱歉"，"对不起"或"请见谅"。


----------



## startrack

最直接的：
该项目未经领导批准


----------



## sinealba

谢谢大家的帮助！

Writing official Chinese is hard!!!!!!


----------



## keung

順便說說,中文的被動式語法多是收到英語的影響.


----------



## radlader

这个说的很好，地道的中国官话。


----------



## YangMuye

> We tend to use 被 more for bad things, unfortunate events.
> e.g. 被捕, 被殺


Important!


> 順便說說,中文的被動式語法多是收到英語的影響.





> 该项目未经领导批准


 “未经” not = “还没有”

My attempt: “該項目領導尚未批准。”


----------

